# Pretty cowl pattern-free-(K)



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

http://www.willowyarns.com/product/jannie+cowl+free+download.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=fn


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Beautiful...thanks for sharing.


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

That is lovely .....thank you


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful cowl and color. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Lovely pattern!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you. I need to try a new pattern soon. Have made 6 Mt. Chevron, and about 4 Dragon Breath Cowls, so ready to learn something new. And this one looks fairly small so won't take a lot of yardage.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Very pretty


----------



## sramkin (Apr 2, 2014)

Lovely. Thanks!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Beautiful! Thank you for the link.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Love it ! Thx for the link


----------



## williesmom (Feb 16, 2012)

I've recently become entranced with cowls, and exploring all sorts of patterns. I will definitely try this one, partly because my nickname is the same as the name of the cowl!


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I love it. Thank you for the link.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I copied this pattern and think it will make a great gift. Not so bulky and big. I think it will be lovely and easy to wear.

Carol J.


----------



## Kayakser (Mar 8, 2013)

Love it Thanks so much


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty, thanks.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> http://www.willowyarns.com/product/jannie+cowl+free+download.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=fn


Dang willow yarns seems to be having a problem, so cannot get the pattern.
Marly


----------



## Zlata (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks, very prettty.


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

JUST when I promised to not save any more cowl patterns, along comes the beauty. I think it will be THE one.


----------



## Corndolly (Mar 1, 2014)

Thank you so much, lovely cowl!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the thread. Lovely pattern


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Pretty cowl.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Just gorgeous cowl, and the color also. Thank you!


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I also love it... I'm going to start it tonight! Thank you for the link~


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

knitnanny said:


> http://www.willowyarns.com/product/jannie+cowl+free+download.do?sortby=ourPicks&from=fn


Do you know the name of the cowl. I will go into Willow Yarns myself, it still says Willow Yarns are having a problem, must be my computer.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

It's the jannie cowl... and it is on Willow Yarns. I was able to copy it.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Downloaded it. Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## jacan (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks! Really enjoying checking out the other free patterns on the sit.


----------



## Marly (Dec 5, 2012)

wlk4fun647 said:


> It's the jannie cowl... and it is on Willow Yarns. I was able to copy it.


Thanks, went into their website and got it.
Marly


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I started this cowl twice and at the end of the first row of the design was short 7 stitches. Instead of 119 you need 126 stitches to complete the pattern for the design. I also switched to 24 inch circulars and the work is going much faster, too crowded on 16 inch circulars.
I contacted Willow Yarns and got a reply within an hour, very nice of them to be so prompt. The lady also said they changed the cast on stitches to 126.
The cowl is progressing nicely and the instructions well written. Going to be pretty and comfortable.

Carol J.


----------



## Carol J. (Jan 27, 2011)

I finished the cowl but didn't make it as long as the pattern called for. I did the 22 rows and then rows 3 to 9 and the final 3 rows and bound off in purl for a nice look on the edge. The cowl measures just over 6 inches and fits my neck the way I like it. Used 50 grams 110 yards of yarn and have a little left over. I am going to make another one just like it for a friend.


----------



## gardenlady4012 (Oct 18, 2014)

Beautiful, thanks for the link!


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Very pretty, thank you for the link!!


----------

